# Approfondimento



## picard81

Ciao a tutti, come si puó tradurre in spagnolo APPROFONDIMENTO, riferito allo studio di una disciplina?
Grazie.


----------



## Sabrine07

picard81 said:


> Ciao a tutti, come si puó tradurre in spagnolo APPROFONDIMENTO, riferito allo studio di una disciplina?
> Grazie.


Senza il contesto ti direi:
profundización/profundizar en.


----------



## traduttrice

*Especialización *es la palabra correcta.
_"Doctora especializada en Patología Mamaria"_


----------



## rachele

traduttrice said:


> *Especialización *es la palabra correcta.
> _"Doctora especializada en Patología Mamaria"_


 
Hola. Pero yo creo que, por ejemplo, en el instituto un profe puede decir: "Profundiza este tema..." y no "Especialízate en este tema". Qué opináis?


----------



## Neuromante

Estoy de acuerdo con Sabrine y Rachele


----------



## traduttrice

Si se habla de disciplina médica, mi elección es "especialización"; para el resto, puede ser tanto una como otra.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¿Y por qué no profundización?

Yo creo que _profundización_ es una cosa y _especialización_, otra.


----------



## rachele

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ¿Y por qué no profundización?
> 
> Yo creo que _profundización_ es una cosa y _especialización_, otra.


 
En el Tam he encontrado "ahondamiento" a proposito de una asignatura/materia, pero no lo he oído nunca, y los nativos?


----------



## Neuromante

Ahondamiento no, desde luego. Pero ahondar en una materia sí.
De acuerdo con TraductoraPobleSec en que profundizar y especializarse son dos cosas distintas (Incluso en materia de estudios médicos; lo siento, Traduttrice)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Neuromante said:


> De acuerdo con TraductoraPobleSec en que profundizar y especializarse son dos cosas distintas (Incluso en materia de estudios médicos; lo siento, Traduttrice)


 
Bueno, está claro que, en teoría, quien se especializa en una materia debe profundizar en ésta; sin embargo especialización y profundización no son dos conceptos intercambiables.

Por lo que a _ahondamiento_ se refiere... "mai sentito"; si bien es posible que se diga en el castellano de Latinoamérica.


----------



## picard81

Muchas gracias a todos, *profundización* es la palabra más correcta en mi caso.


----------



## Dudu678

El Tam a la basura. 

Por esto es muy importante dar siempre el contexto. ¿Cuál es? Lo pregunto para intentar ayudarte a confirmar que es la palabra más adecuada.


----------



## rachele

Dudu678 said:


> El Tam a la basura.
> 
> Por esto es muy importante dar siempre el contexto. ¿Cuál es? Lo pregunto para intentar ayudarte a confirmar que es la palabra más adecuada.


 

Imaginaos que el Tam da la frase completa: ahondar una materia/approfondire una materia...


----------



## irene.acler

Hola a todos 

Mi pregunta se relaciona con el tema de "appronfondimento", pero en un contexto diferente.
Si en una guía, un libro, una revista, lo que sea, encuentro "Approfondimenti", es decir, que se explayan un poco en hablar de un tema en concreto, ¿se puede traducir con "Profundización" o "Profundizaciones"? ¿O bien hay otras expresiones que encajan más?

Gracias!


----------



## Dudu678

No sé, depende del tipo de publicación, pero como título puede servir:

_En más detalle.

_Realmente _profundización_ no creo que lo encuentres en libros, guías o revistas. Hay muchas otras fórmulas análogas a las italianas que funcionan mejor.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dudu678 said:


> No sé, depende del tipo de publicación, pero como título puede servir:
> 
> _En más detalle._
> 
> Realmente _profundización_ no creo que lo encuentres en libros, guías o revistas. Hay muchas otras fórmulas análogas a las italianas que funcionan mejor.


 
Opino lo mismo que Dudu.

Si se trata de una especie de título o encabezado, ¿qué tal "Detalles"? También se ven mucho cosas como por ejemplo "Más información" y, según como "Información adicional".

A ver qué más nos cuentan, Irene


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente se trata de un encabezado. 
Por ejemplo en una guía turística ponen:
- indice
- itinerari
- appronfondimenti
- indice dei nomi
- indice dei luoghi...etc etc.


----------



## Dudu678

Es lo que te decía, es una fórmula que no se utilizaría. Quizá:

_La ciudad
La ciudad a fondo
Todo sobre la ciudad

_O similar.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dudu678 said:


> Es lo que te decía, es una fórmula que no se utilizaría. Quizá:
> 
> _La ciudad_
> _La ciudad a fondo_
> _Todo sobre la ciudad_
> 
> O similar.


 
La ciudad a fondo, ¡mola! 
Todo sobre la ciudad... ¡ecos almodoverianos!  (pero también mola)

Saludos, Dudu.


----------



## irene.acler

Y eso de "en más detalles" cómo lo ves, Dudu?


EDITO: antes no vi el post de TPC.."la ciudad a fondo" me gusta..me fío de vosotros


----------



## Dudu678

Creo que en este caso no quedaría muy bien. Yo me preguntaría: "¿más detalle sobre qué?".

Ojo: _en más detall*e*_, singular. O bien _más detalles._


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, efectivamente..
En mi caso se trata de una isla, Cuba, así que si pongo "la isla a fondo", ¿cómo queda?


----------



## Dudu678

¡Genial!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A mí también me gusta, Irene


----------



## irene.acler

¡Genial! Pues muchísimas gracias a los dos!


----------

